# H100i für 4670k ?



## Sembro (21. Oktober 2013)

*H100i für 4670k ?*

Nabend Leute,

ich hatte vor mir den Dark Rock Pro 2 LuKü für meinen neuen Rechner zu kaufen (4670k+R9 280X), jedoch bin ich über dieses Teil gestolpert:
Corsair Hydro Series H100i (CW-9060009-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr davon?
Mein Gehäuse wird das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl (mit Sichtfenster)

Gruß


----------



## SiQ (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

Ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wobei hier kein Wasser verwendet wird um das Teil wartungsfrei zu halten. Habe die selbst. Läuft gut.


----------



## Sembro (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

Wie sieht es aus mit Lautstärke? Treten Sachen wie Ruckler oder Ähnliches auf? 

Oder bin ich mit dem Dark Rock Pro 2 besser bedient?


EDIT passt das Ding überhaupt in mein Gehäuse? 
http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-d...t-sichtfenster-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-w-a860205.html


----------



## Manni75 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ob sich der Aufpreis zu einem Luftkühler lohnt ist fraglich

Hier ein vergleichs Test     Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 Cooling Performance | bit-tech.net  ist aber der Corsair H100


----------



## Pixekgod (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

die h100i würde bei dir ins Gehäuse passen 

hab sie selber verbaut aber nicht mit dem original lüftern sonder mit den Noctua NF-F12


----------



## SilentMan22 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

Mit nem guten Luftkühler bist du genauso gut, leiser und preiswerter bedient. Überleg dirs. 
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Hier mal ein paar gute.


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*



Sembro schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit Lautstärke? Treten Sachen wie Ruckler oder Ähnliches auf?[/url]


 
Die Kühlung ist sehr laut, nichts für Silentfeteschisten.
Da nütz es auch nichts die Lüfter zu tauschen, die Pumpen der Kompaktwaküs surren, klackern und würgen das man das verzweifeln anfängt.

Ein großer Turmkühler ist bis auf die Platzverhältnisse auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

Das war vielleicht mal bei der H Serie ohne den Zusatz i
Seit dieser neuen Serie surrt da nix.
Ich habe in meinem HTPC auch eine ANtec H2O 920 drinnen die schon was älter ist und selbst da hört man kein SUmmen aus dem Gehäuse

Was die Lüfter angeht gebe ich allen Recht, die müssen meist gegen bessere ersetzt werden, traurig eigentlich bei dem Preis.

Für den I5 würde ich aber auch eher zu einem Luftkühler greifen.
Wenn du auf Style stehst wegen dem SIchtfenster wäre der hier sicherlich eien Überlegung wert
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Dual eLoop PWM Edition"
Hier musst du dann auch keine Lüfter mehr tauschen, falls du etwas sparen willst den hier:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "eLoop PWM Edition"
Da ist dann nur ein eLoop drauf, der ist grad sogar in der AKtion.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*



shadie schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht mal bei der H Serie ohne den Zusatz i
> Seit dieser neuen Serie surrt da nix.
> Ich habe in meinem HTPC auch eine ANtec H2O 920 drinnen die schon was älter ist und selbst da hört man kein SUmmen aus dem Gehäuse



Sorry, das ist einfach falsch weil hier der persönliche Anspruch ins Spiel kommt. 

Wenn du ein relativ gut gedämmtes Gehäuse im Einsatz hast das gut verstaut unter dem Schreibtisch steht und noch ein leises Pumpenexemplar erwischt hast und zudem auf diesen Frequenzbereich unempfindlich reagierst, dann kann die Geräuschemission auf einem durchaus erträglichen Niveau befinden. 
In der letzten oder aktuellen Ausgabe war auch ein Test - dort wird die Pumpenlautstärke separat von der Lüfter Lautstärke aufgeführt (zwischen den Zeilen lesen). 
Und Reinhard hat sogar ein Video zu diesem Thema gemacht. 

Temperaturtechnisch (gerade bei starker Übertaktung) kann eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung aber durchaus Punkten.

Ich persönlich bin nach zwei Versuchen mit einer Corsair H100 dann auf eine „richtige“ Wasserkühlung umgestiegen.


----------



## Erok (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*

Nun, Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind schon was feines. Dass eine Corsair H100 oder mit Zusatz i surrt und klackert, konnte ich nicht feststellen damals. Meine H100 ohne i-Zusatz lief absolut leise. Lediglich die originalen Lüfter, die sind sehr deutlich zu hören.

Sprich, solch eine Kompaktkühlung ist durch die Lüftung erstens sehr laut und deutlich hörbar mit den original Lüftern, zweitens sind sie mit über 100 Euro sehr teuer, und drittens sind sie gegenüber einen Alpenföhn K2 oder Brocken 2 nicht wirklich kühler 

Der Innenraum sieht mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung aufgeräumter aus, und man kann um einiges schneller die Lüfter selbst entfernen und reinigen. Das sind die beiden ganz grossen Vorteile.

Als Nachteil kann man noch anfügen, daß die Pumpen sehr gerne, relativ schnell kaputt gehen.

Wenn Dir die Lautstärke und der übertrieben teure Preis also egal sind, und die Optik sehr wichtig ist, dann greif zu einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung.

Ansonsten würde ich ganz klar einen Alpenföhn K2 bevorzugen, da er gerade mal die Hälfte kostet bei gleicher Kühl-Leistung, dabei aber fast unhörbar bleibt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: H100i für 4670k ?*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein relativ gut gedämmtes Gehäuse im Einsatz hast das gut verstaut unter dem Schreibtisch steht und noch ein leises Pumpenexemplar erwischt hast und zudem auf diesen Frequenzbereich unempfindlich reagierst, dann kann die Geräuschemission auf einem durchaus erträglichen Niveau befinden. Ich persönlich bin nach zwei Versuchen mit einer Corsair H100 dann auf eine „richtige“ Wasserkühlung umgestiegen.



Ich habe kein gedämmtes Gehäuse wie du meiner SIgnatur entnehmen kannst, mein HTPC ist in einem Corsair 650D das ist alles andere als gedämmt.
Wenn ich mich direkt neben diesen PC setze und mein Ohr an die scheibe halte, dann höre ich ein leises surren, sobald ich aber nur 1 Meter von dem Ding weg bin, höre ich nichts mehr.

Ich habe aber auch wie du schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht, meine H100 damals hat auch lautstark geklackert, die H2O 920 läuft nun schon seit 2 Jahren.
Ich hatte aber auch noch ein krasseres Beispiel mit der Graka Kühlung von Arctic (hybrid heißt Sie meine ich), von diesem Modell habe ich 3 Austauschgeräte erhalten und als das auch laut war habe ich es aufgegeben.

Man kann also sagen, dass man Glück oder Pech mit der pumpe haben kann aber definitiv kann man sagen, dass die Teile für die Leistung zu teuer sind, daher die Emüfehlung für den prolimatech.


----------



## Sabe11 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Also ich habe zwar nicht die Corsair H100 sondern die Corsair H110. Das teil ist anfürsich schon gut, erfüllt den Zweck. Die CPU temps sind mit weniger aufwand meist tiefer als mit Luftkühlung. Ich muss aber auch sagen das die 2 orig Lüfter für den Radiator gleich wegschmeissen kannst den die sind eher zum jemand erschrecken als zum Kühlen, viel zu laut, also mit 140€ anschaffungspreis plus 2neue 140er lüfter wars ne ganz schön teuere sache. Die Pumpe hört man einfach immer auch während Games. Immer dieses notorische wum wum wum im Zimmer, wen du damit alles klar kommst dan kannste die 100er ja  kaufen.


----------

